# Trockenmauer im Teich auf Teichfolie



## Frischluftrowdy (3. Juni 2016)

Hallo an alle,

ich habe einige Fragen zu meinem neuen Projekt dem naturnahen Gartenteich ;-). Ich habe zwar schon ettliche Foren und Beiträge gelesen, kam aber nie wirklich zu den richtigen Antworten...

Wie in der Überschrift schon beschrieben ist die Trockenmauer, die auf jeden Fall für Tiere und Pflanzen im Teich erreichbar sein soll das Haubtproblem.
Da der Teich in der Breite von zwei Elementen (Rohr und Erdreich) begrenzt wird, musste ich mir überlegen, wie ich ein erträgliches Gefälle im Teich zu stande bekomme, sodass der Kies und die Steine, die die Teichfolie komplett bedecken MÜSSEN, nicht abrutschen. Eine Trockenmauer sollte es daher auf einer Seite sein, um die Gegenseite von der Steilheit zu "erlösen" ;-). Nun ist die Frage wie viel so eine Teichfolie aushält und ob diese durch den eventuellen Zug hinter der Mauer Risse bekommt?? Ich würde meinem Teich eine EPDM-Folie von Firestone in Stärke 1,15cm gönnen (Sehr Dehnfähig und langlebig). Zudem sollte zwischen Steine und Folie immer eine Lehmschicht sein (deshalb würde ich die Mauer hinten mit Trasszement zuspachteln, damit nicht Lehm ins Teichwasser gelangt), sodass die gesamte Konstruktion entlastet wird und keine Reibung an der Folie endsteht. Die Auflagefläche am Boden der Mauer würde ich dann mit einer weitern Folie Verstärken (natürlich innen im Teich, auf der Haubtfolie). Damit diese Folien unter der Mauerlast nicht verrutschen, währe meine Idee das Gesamte Stück des Mauerbodens mit einer kleinen Gegenstufe zu versehen. Zwischen dem ersten Naturstein und der Folie würde ich noch ein Betonplatte (Randstein für Pflasterungen) legen.
Wird halt sehr Kompliziert mit der Umsetzung ;-P

Das war Problem NR. 1...

Als nächstes habe ich ein sehr kaltes Bachwasser (Sehr gute Wasserqualität obwohl Beregnungswasser), das ständig durchläuft (kein geschlossenes Systhem) und somit ein ständiger Wasserausstausch stattfindet. Natürlich kann ich die durchlaufende Wassermenge kontrollieren und eher niedrig halten. Nun meine Fragen:

Welche Pflanzen können im kalten Wasser Überleben? 
Ist der Ständige Wasseraustausch ein Problem für das Ökosystem?

Auch eine Frage habe ich zum Kies, genügt dieser oder muss man Substrate oder Sand hinzufügen für die Pflanzen? Diese würde ich sowieso lieber mit so einer Art Taschen im Kies vergraben...

Hier noch einige Skizzen und ein Bild vom Standort:

        

Ich hoffe auf euer Interesse zu diesem Thema da ich es nicht mehr erwarten kann anzufangen ;-)


----------



## mitch (3. Juni 2016)

Hi,

viele stellen Ihre Steinmauern im Teich auf: https://www.google.de/#q=teichvlies  Lehm + Trass würde ich weglassen wenn die Mauer auch so hält (flache steine)

Kies  wenn dann nur sehr kleine Körnung (sonst setzt sich der mulm in die ritzen) besser ist einfach nur grober Sand mit Lehmanteil



Frischluftrowdy schrieb:


> Welche Pflanzen können im kalten Wasser Überleben?


überleben werden schon die meisten, das meiste Grünzeugs am Teich gibt es ja auch in* "echt"*, aber das Wachstum wird nicht so sein



Frischluftrowdy schrieb:


> st der Ständige Wasseraustausch ein Problem für das Ökosystem?


freu dich - dann kannst du wohl auf eine Filteranlage verzichten 

gut gezeichnet


----------



## troll20 (3. Juni 2016)

Herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum, 
hast du auch einen richtigen Namen?  
Thema Trockenmauer im Wasser: mach unten ein Fudament auf dem sie nachher steht.  Dan Vlies Folie Vlies und darauf die Mauer. Ob du sie mauerst oder nur trocken aufstellst hängt von dir ab, wie oft du noch umbauen möchtest  
Zumindest sollte zur Folie immer Vlies liegen. Lehm oder Sand braucht es da nicht.
Die Folie muss unbedingt über Erdreich zwecks Kapilarsperre und möglichem  Einlauf von Regenwasser über Hang.
Zum Thema Kies, das ist ja ein sehr weitläufiger Begriff und warum muss der in den Teich ??????
Sand mit Lehm und gut ist, alles andere füttert nur die Algen. 
Zum Thema Pflanzen,  Alles was in und am Bach in der Natur wächst wird auch an deinem Teich wachsen,  Also einfach in deiner Umgebung schauen gehen  
Was viel wichtiger ist : wie ist der Nährstoffgehalt des Wassers und warum soll da unbedingt ein ständiger Zufluß sein?


----------



## Frischluftrowdy (3. Juni 2016)

Danke mitch und troll 20 für die schnellen Antworten ;-)

Antwort mitch:
Der Kies hätte eine Körnung von 0,8, also schon recht fein (Vom Pflanstern noch jede Menge übrig)... Aber Sand mit Lehm kling auch nicht schlecht, obwohl ich bedenken habe ob das, wenn ich doch mal reinsteigen müsste um etwas zu verändern, nicht doch sehr matschig und rutschig wird? Und hat Lehm wenig Nährstoffe? Ich dachte nämlich, dass bei Lehm alles wuchert... Das mit den Pflanzen leuchtet ein, hätte sowieso am liebsten heimische Arten. Kann ich dann die Pflanzen einfach in den Lehm setzen? Ich bin auch froh, dass ich auf Technik verzichten kann ;-)

Danke fürs Kompliment 

Antwort troll20:
Hihi, ja logo 
Danke für die Infos zur Mauer und Kapilarsperre, hatte nicht an das einlaufende Wasser vom Hang gedacht...
Grad bei der Mauer habe ich eben Bedenken, ob nicht etwas dahinter hinenin kreucht un etwas lockert oder gar hineinwächst und raus"sprengt" auch wegen frost hinter den Steinen...? Die Steine sind zwar eher flach aber eben Naturstein (Gneis gemischt mit Schiefer und einzelne Granitsteine) und deshalb sehr unregelmäßig...
Wie schon bei der Antwort an mitch gesagt werde ich dann heimische Pflanzen pflanzen... Und wegen dem Kies, den hätte ich halt schon...
Am Teich soll Wasser rein fliesen, da ich einen schönen Bachlauf gestalten werde und ich dachte, dass es dem Sauerstoffgehalt nicht schadet und weil ich das einfach toll finde :-D.

Hier noch eine Beschreibung des Bachwassers:

http://www.provinz.bz.it/umweltagentur/wasser/schalderer-bach.asp

Leider habe ich nichts genaueres über den Nährstoffgehalt rausfinden können, ich weis nur, dass das Wasser weich und eisenhaltig ist (kein Kalk ;-)). Zudem sind in diesem Bach viele Forellen und auch __ Feuersalamander anzutreffen, falls das weiterhilft.


----------



## RKurzhals (3. Juni 2016)

Hallo,
auch von mir ein Willkommen .
Ich habe bei mir auch einen Hang direkt am Teich. Ich zeig' Dir gleich mal ein paar Bilder aus der Bauphase, vielleicht hilft Dir das bei Deiner Entscheidung, bzw. bestärkt Dich das für eine.
             
Als Folie habe ich eine EPDM verbaut, die hinter den Wänden liegt (das wolltest Du ja auch). Ich habe die Mauern erst oberhalb Wasserniveau aufgebaut (ich dachte an Frosteinwirkung wie Du). Darum habe ich unter die Mauer nicht nur doppelt Vlies (das waren dann 600g/m²), sondern auch die NG-Ufermatte gelegt. Diese ist mittlerweile auch bewachsen, damit ist auch der Übergang Wasser zu Mauer kaschiert. Das vierte Bild ist ein anderer Aufbau - ein "Revisionsgang" innerhalb der Teichfolie mit Granit 40·20·20 cm³, der mit Trassmörtel vermauert wurde (keine Risse bislang seit 2009). Die Trockenmauer steht dahinter.


----------



## Frischluftrowdy (4. Juni 2016)

Hey RKurzhals,

danke für die tollen Bilder 
An Ufermatten hatte ich auch mal gedacht, aber ich möchte eben die Trockenmauer direkt im Wasser. Im Grunde wie auf Bild 4 nur halt direkt runter zum Grund. Du hast eh so ziemlich die gleichen Natursteine wie ich verwenden würde . Wenn ich so eine zugewachsenes Stück Teich sehe wie auf dem letzten Bild bekomme ich gleich mehr Motivation!
Sehr interessant schaut auch die komplexe Einteilung aus, das gibt sicher ein interessanten Lebensraum für Pflanz und Tier, was auch mein großes Ziel ist!
Keine Risse seit sieben Jahren kling sehr gut!!

Hier mein "Baumaterial":

    

und ein bereits gemauertes Stück im zukünftigen Blumengarten:

   So sollte es dann aussehen nur halt eben ca. 1,2 oder 1,5 Meter hoch bzw. tief (au Backe )

Zum Glück sind einige Brocken dabei, die allem ein wenig mehr Halt geben sollten... Hat halt auch den Nachteil, dass hinter den Mauersteinen viel Platz endsteht (durch den verschiedenen Formaten), deshalb wollte ich zum Ausgleichen Lehm/Sand dahinter geben und dann eben den Lehmasutritt an den Ritzen mit Trassmörtel versiegeln (nur ganz hinten) und somit der Geschichte auch ein bisschen Mehr Stabilität verleihen... Natürlich könnte ich anstelle von Trassmörtel auch einfach ein Fleece zum abdichten verwenden, ob das dann aber hält...  Hätte dann eher Angst, dass der Lehm zwischen den Folien bzw. Fleecen nach unten rutscht und durch den entstehenden Druck im unteren Bereich die Steine Richtiung Teich gedrücht werden!

Oder habt ihr andere Vorschläge diese "Hohlräume" auszufüllen? Das alles mit Teichfolie und dem dahinterliegenden Erdreich zu Modellieren erscheint mir gar unmöglich... 

Hier noch mein ganzer Stolz, der vom Wasser vorgeformte Monolith aus Gneis der am Beginn des Bachlaufs eingesetzt wird :

     Noch ein kleines Loch gebohrt und das Wasser kann sprudeln >> Deshalb das ständig fliesende Wasser troll20


----------



## Lion (4. Juni 2016)

Frischluftrowd,

super schöne Natursteine / Wassersteine.
Ein schönes Projekt hast Du Dir vorgenommen.
Aus meiner Sicht möchte ich folgende Anregungen schreiben:
Trockenmauer heisst ja eigentlich TROCKEN
Wenn Du die Teichtrockenmauer so gut setzt wie die Blumengarten Mauer, dann denke ich,
wird diese in sich sehr gut halten.
Bedenke auch, dass die Steine im Wasser leichter werden, also weniger Druck.
Überlege falls noch Möglich, ob Du den Teich jeweils um die Tiefe der Steine grösser machst,
da ja sonst  die Steintiefe deine Wasseroberfläche verkleinert.
Evtl. kannst Du die Erde auch wie eine Treppe, also ca. alle 40 cm Treppenmässig 5cm immer etwas
weiter ausschachten. Also 2 bis 3 Reihen Steine dann ab Reihe 4 etwas versetzt weitermachen usw.
Bitte prüfe, denn ich glaube das Trassmörtel oder andere nicht Naturprodukte den PH-Wert verschlechtern
und Sand hinter den Steinen diese evtl. nach vorne drücken,  also trocken. Die Steine sollten nach hinten
zur Folie natürlich keine spitzen Kanten haben, aber diese kann man ja vorher bearbeiten.
Aber vieleicht haben andere Mitglieder ja auch gute Erfahrung mit einer Trockenmauer im Teich.
Aussehen wird dieses auf alle Fälle Bestens.
Bin auf weitere Infos von Dir neugierig und wünsche Dir ein gutes gelingen.
 VG. Léon


----------



## JensderMaurer (4. Juni 2016)

Hallo Frischluftrowdy?,

du müsstest versuchen, die größeren Fugen mit kleineren Stücken auszuzwicken. Kannst du nicht einige größere Blöcke behauen? Für Natursteinmauern hatten wir früher sog. Scharriereisen, damit konnte man die Blöcke bearbeiten. Was ist das für Material? Der Frosch auf der Zeichnung ist super

Gruß, Jens


----------



## Frischluftrowdy (4. Juni 2016)

Hey Lion,

Das mit der Steintiefe habe ich eh schon (wie in der Skizze > roter Strich = effektive Breite vom geplanten Teich) eingeplant.
Leider habe ich in der Breite auf einer Seite das vergrabene Rohr in ca 50/60 cm Tiefe und auf der anderen Seite den Hang mit bereits gepflanzten Palmen, an dem dann auch der Bachlauf mitsamt Bepflanzung Platz finden soll. Also schon recht ausgenutzt die vorhandenen Platzresourcen... 
Aber das mit den leichten Abstufungen finde ich genial!! Hätte ich selber drauf kommen müssen ;-) wird zwar ein bissl mehr Platz brauchen aber das wird schon gehn... Dann nur noch die Steine in einem leicht abfallenden Winkel (natürlich richtung Erdreich) setzen, dann dürfte es recht gut halten. Dann hoffe ich nur noch, dass der Frost nix anstellt... 
Zudem werde ich einfach die Steine etwas besser sortieren, dass nich allzugroße Hohräume endstehen. Würdet ihr die Erde hinter der Folie etwas lockern, damitt sich die Steine besser einbetten ,oder könnte somit zu viel Zug an der Folie oder auch am Vlies endstehen? Obwohl EPDM soll ja 300% dehnfähig sein... 

Hier nochmal ein Bild zur besseren Orientierung :

  

Freu mich auch schon recht auf dieses Projekt! xD


----------



## Frischluftrowdy (4. Juni 2016)

Hi Jens,

Fugen werden auf jeden Fall mit kleinen flachen Steinen verstärkt schon nur wegen der Stabilität ;-)
Das mit dem Bearbeiten ist so eine Sache beim Gneis... Der Maserung entlang überhaubt kein Problem, aber dagegen bricht dieser zuvor in 10 Stücke wenns langt... bei Granit natürlich viiiel besser, aber was red ich da, du bist ja der Maurer  Und Schiefer liegt beim Bearbeiten so ungefähr dazwischen denke ich... Auch die Kanten die endstehn sind furchteregend, hab mir mit Schiefer schon mal in drei Finger zugleich geschnitten  Aber mit Gedult kriegt man diese glaub ich auch geschliffen...  Wird halt sehr aufwändig, aber das Glücksgefühl bei Vollendung wird sicherlich unschlagbar sein und auch der Frosch wird sich freun!


----------



## mitch (4. Juni 2016)

Frischluftrowdy schrieb:


> Dann hoffe ich nur noch, dass der Frost nix anstellt...


wird es den wohl so kalt bei euch.

die Erde hinter der Folie bitte nicht lockern, mach die Stufen wie Léon es vorgeschlagen hat , und wenn du noch Vlies vor und hinter die Folie legst dann langt das.
mach dir ned so große Gedanken um die Schönheit der Mauer (das meiste ist ja eh unter wasser) stabil muss sie werden - du schaffst das schon.

hast den spaten schon gewetzt  da wird's ja bald losgehen.


----------



## RKurzhals (5. Juni 2016)

Hallo,
bei Deinen Steinen sehe ich wenig Bedenken, was den Bau unter Wasser betrifft. Wenn man mit der Neigung recht konservativ ist (gerade unter Wasser ), dann ist man auch auf der sicheren Seite. Bei meiner ersten (und echten Trockenmauer) habe ich die "Such- und Probiermethode" verwendet, da ich genug Auswahl hatte. Im Teich hatte Ich oberhalb Wasser gemauert, weil nicht mehr genug Material da war (und ich hatte auch keine Idee, woher ich noch vergleichbare Sandsteine bekommen hätte). Ein fester Untergrund ist auch wichtig, also keine gelockerte Erde. Ich hab' ein gutes Gefühl, was Dein Projekt angeht, und bin schon gespannt auf das Ergebnis.


----------



## Lion (5. Juni 2016)

Frischluftrowdy schrieb:


> Hey Lion,
> Dann hoffe ich nur noch, dass der Frost nix anstellt...
> Zudem werde ich einfach die Steine etwas besser sortieren, dass nich allzugroße Hohräume endstehen. Würdet ihr die Erde hinter der Folie etwas lockern, damitt sich die Steine besser einbetten
> xD



hallo Frischluftrowdy,
bei einer Trockenmauer kann der Frost nicht viel anstellen, bezw. nix anstellen, das was er anstellen würde geht
auch wieder zurück, die Mauer bleibt in sich beweglich.
Noch eine kleine Anregung, achte beim setzen der Steine auf einen guten Verbund, also so, dass die Fugen
relativ gut versetzt sind.
Hinter der Folie würde ich die Erde nicht lockern, damit keine Veränderung oder kaum Veränderung stattfindet.
Falls Du einen grösseren Hohlraum hast, würde ich diesen mit einem 2ten Stein der relativ gut passt füllen,
damit Du bei der nächsten Lage wieder volle Fläche bekommst.
Natürlich die Folie die oben zuviel ist, erst ganz ganz ganz am Schluss abschneiden.
Aber ich denke, das wird gut gelingen.

 VG. Léon
PS: Es sollten bezw. müssen aus meiner Sicht nur Natursteine sein, zB. Bruchsteine aus einem Steinbruch,
die keinen Einfluss auf den PH -Wert haben.
Du könntest das evtl mit einem PH-Senkmittel testen indem Du dieses auf einem Stein träufelst und
dieser darf dann nicht schäumen.


----------



## Frischluftrowdy (5. Juni 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> wird es den wohl so kalt bei euch.



Die Palmen überlebens auch, also eh nicht so sehr, der Teich wird halt schon komplett zufrieren...



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Bei meiner ersten (und echten Trockenmauer) habe ich die "Such- und Probiermethode" verwendet, da ich genug Auswahl hatte. Im Teich hatte Ich oberhalb Wasser gemauert, weil nicht mehr genug Material da war (und ich hatte auch keine Idee, woher ich noch vergleichbare Sandsteine bekommen hätte). Ein fester Untergrund ist auch wichtig, also keine gelockerte Erde.



Ich werde auch auf die Such- und Probiermethode zurückgreifen (war sowieso mein Plan )
Das mit dem Material ist auch so eine Sache, zur Zeit habe ich sowieso noch zu wenig Steine und muss schauen wo ich was herbekomme (Bekannte, Freunde, Bauern... oder kaufen...) Also könnte das Baumaterial noch bunter werden 
Erdreich lockern werde ich dann sicherlich nicht mehr!



Lion schrieb:


> hallo Frischluftrowdy,
> bei einer Trockenmauer kann der Frost nicht viel anstellen, bezw. nix anstellen, das was er anstellen würde geht
> auch wieder zurück, die Mauer bleibt in sich beweglich.



Gut zu wissen! 



Lion schrieb:


> Noch eine kleine Anregung, achte beim setzen der Steine auf einen guten Verbund, also so, dass die Fugen
> relativ gut versetzt sind.
> Falls Du einen grösseren Hohlraum hast, würde ich diesen mit einem 2ten Stein der relativ gut passt füllen,
> damit Du bei der nächsten Lage wieder volle Fläche bekommst.
> Natürlich die Folie die oben zuviel ist, erst ganz ganz ganz am Schluss abschneiden.



Das mit den Fugen hätte ich genau so gemacht 
Mit passendem Stein füllen kling gut, auf jeden fall besser als looser Lehm!
Folie bleibt bis zur Vollendung der Kapilarsperre ein Stück, aber danke für die Anregung! 



Lion schrieb:


> Du könntest das evtl mit einem PH-Senkmittel testen indem Du dieses auf einem Stein träufelst und
> dieser darf dann nicht schäumen.



Wäre auch nicht verkehrt... bekommt man das in der Apotheke?



Ich bin sehr erstaunt über die gute und verständliche Beratung hier im Forum!


----------



## Frischluftrowdy (5. Juni 2016)

Hier noch ein Bild vom 0,8er Kies den ich gerne im Teich verwenden würde:

  

Müsste doch passen, oder? mit Lehm gemischt und fertig 

Was sind so gute Mischverhältnisse zwischen Lehm und Kies/Sand? Soll ja eine eher Stbile Pampe werden


----------



## mitch (5. Juni 2016)

Frischluftrowdy schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Bild vom 0,8er Kies den ich gerne im Teich verwenden würde:


das passt so, nur an den Stellen wo Pflanzen hinkommen einfach eine Hand Lehm bei den wurzeln hinzugeben, mehr musst ned tun.



Frischluftrowdy schrieb:


> der Teich wird halt schon komplett zufrieren...


da du ja deinen Zulauf hast werden schon einige Stellen frei bleiben - im Eisacktal wird's doch eh ned so kalt   wie bei uns im kalten mittleren Norden


----------



## Frischluftrowdy (5. Juni 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> da du ja deinen Zulauf hast werden schon einige Stellen frei bleiben - im Eisacktal wird's doch eh ned so kalt   wie bei uns im kalten mittleren Norden



Immer eine Frager der Höhe  aber stimmt schon, in Brixen sind wir nur auf 550 Meter und das Dorf Vahrn am nördlichen Ende Brixens wird nicht umsonst das Tor zum Süden genannt  
Da das Wasser vom Bach eigentlich Beregnungswasser ist, wird dieses vor dem ersten Frost abgedreht, also kein Wasser im Winter... Ist das ein Problem? Pumpen werden im Winter ja auch stillgelegt, oder?


----------



## mitch (5. Juni 2016)

Hallo ?
dann besorgst du dir eine einfache Luftpumpe und hängst einen Luftsprudelstein ca. 30cm unter die Wasseroberfläche, die Stelle wird dann eisfrei bleiben



Frischluftrowdy schrieb:


> ... Dorf Vahrn am nördlichen Ende Brixens ...


du wohnst dort wo andere in den Urlaub hinfahren  - da gibt's doch auch ne gute Mopedstrecke am Penser Joch


----------



## jule (5. Juni 2016)

Hallo, 

in Vahrn ist doch die tolle Kneipanlage im Wald?! Wenn euer Wasser daraus stammt oder gleich kalt ist, dann ist das sicher gut so... da sind mir schon im Mai schier die Zehen abgestorben   (wir mache immer mal wieder Urlaub in Natz - sehr schöne Region )


----------



## Frischluftrowdy (6. Juni 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> dann besorgst du dir eine einfache Luftpumpe und hängst einen Luftsprudelstein ca. 30cm unter die Wasseroberfläche, die Stelle wird dann eisfrei bleiben
> 
> du wohnst dort wo andere in den Urlaub hinfahren  - da gibt's doch auch ne gute Mopedstrecke am Penser Joch



In das Thema Eis am Teich werde ich mich noch ein wenig einlesen, würde da gern auf eine natürliche Lösung zurückgreifen (Holzstück im Eis oder Bambusrohre...) Aber ein Luftsprudelstein ist sicherlich auch nicht schlecht...  Wirkungsgrade mal ausprobieren (wenn der Teich mal steht ;-P)

Ja da gibts so einige Strecken besonders richtung Dolomiten ;-) Aber ich weiche da lieber mitm MTB auf die Waldtrails aus 



jule schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> in Vahrn ist doch die tolle Kneipanlage im Wald?! Wenn euer Wasser daraus stammt oder gleich kalt ist, dann ist das sicher gut so... da sind mir schon im Mai schier die Zehen abgestorben   (wir mache immer mal wieder Urlaub in Natz - sehr schöne Region )



Ja genau das Wasser ists  die Fass-Stelle ist sogar nur einige hundert Meter Bachaufwärts, da wo das alte Sägewerk steht. Schon schön frisch, gell?  
Natz ist sowieso sehr schön und sonnig! Und vor allem ein guter Ausganspunkt!


----------



## Chrizzl (29. Juni 2016)

Hi,

schau mal ich habe es wie folgt gelöst:

wie bereits schon geschrieben habe ich einen Versatz bei der Steilwand geschaffen. Höhe ist bei ca.60 cm. Hat unheimlich viel in Punkto Stabilität gebracht, da die Steine jetzt nach unten und hinten drücken (nicht mehr in Richtung Wasser).

Zusätzlich habe ich die Folie unten wie oben mit Vlies geschützt und zusätzlich noch mehrere Lagen Folienreste unter die Steine gelegt.Bin mir ziemlich sicher die Folie gut geschützt zu haben.

         

Jetzt schaut es so aus:


----------



## Lion (30. Juni 2016)

hallo Chrizzl,
das sieht ja super aus und ich denke, dass durch die offenen Fugen einer Trockenmauer die Teichbiologie 
sehr gut funktioniert und Du dadurch in Kombination mit entsprechender Filterung sehr gute Wasserwerte erreichen
wirst. Ausserdem sieht eine Trockenmauer 10mal besser aus als die schönste Folie.
 geniesse den schönen neuen Teich.
VG. Léon


----------



## Lion (30. Juni 2016)

ps. würdest Du uns evtl. auch Deine Filter-Anlage vorstellen?
Wenn Möglich, mit Fotos.
Vielen Dank.


----------



## Frischluftrowdy (5. Juni 2017)

Hallo an alle,
Endlich ist es geschaft! der Teich und die Mauer sind fertig 
Wollte mich nur nochmal für alle Tipps bedanken und ein paar Bilder der Bauphase und vom vollendeten Teich zeigen:

Zuerst das Loch:
  
Dann der Wühlmausschutz (Verzinktes Gitter):
  
Zusätzlicher Schutz (Ausgedienter Teppichboden):
  
Dann das 1000er Vlies:
  
Die Folie (Firestone EPDM 1,15mm):
  Mit Wasser gefüllt, damitt sich die gesamte Konstruktion von Gitter bis Folie setzt.
Nochmals das 1000er Vlies:
  
Jetzt wird gemauert :
        
Teichsubstrat Rand- und Sumpzonengestaltung:
  3 Teile Sand, 1 Teil Lehm
Der fertige, bepflanzte Teich:
      Kommen noch ein paar Pflanzen rein!
Und schon die ersten Besucher 
  
Hat jetzt zwar ein ganzes Jahr gedauert, aber jetzt ist die Freude um so größer! Wir haben schlussendlich dann doch die Steine vom Steinbruch gekauft, waren einfach zu viele... Auch habe ich den Plan etwas geändert und die Tiefzone komplett gemauert und so die Flachwasserzone etwas flacher gestaltet. Zusätzlich habe ich die Sumpfzone etwas vergrößert.
Muss jetzt noch für etwas Beschattung sorgen. Was sagt ihr zu einem dieser Japanischen __ Ahorn Bäume? Sind die Wurzeln eher kritisch, da ich gehört habe, dass es Flachwurzler sein sollen...?


----------

